# Am Able to send but not receive Outlook 2003



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

I am no longer able to receive mail on my computer. I can get it from webmail or from another computer in the office but I am not getting it on mine. Have checked settings until I am blue in the face.

It is sending ok. 

Incoming server godaddy

Outgoing server att

Any sugestiouns would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open outlook go to tools and email accounts select the change option delete the old account go back to tools and this time select new. Recreate your email account, reboot to take effect see how you go now.


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

I did almost as you said.

I did not delete the old one but created a new one and set it as DEFAULT.

Still no luck.

I have been trying to get this to work for 3 days::

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, best to follow instructions making up your solution on the run is not going to help us please do as I said.. may not resolve it yet leads us to more options.. sigh!!


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi.


> Incoming server godaddy
> Outgoing server att


cant figure out what you meant by this.

if i may ask what email account is it? is an at&t email? 

must be configuration of the outlook. check the incoming server(pop3) and also the incoming server port number.


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

OK OK I will do as you say  ……..But the user name says it all…..I was afraid with Alzheimer’s I may not remember all those settings….. ………it is done……..still nothing……..BTW when I test settings it shows everything OK….


Note to silver 2007
Email account is with go daddy but att (sbcglobal) my dsl provider, requires me to use their outgoing server
Have checked the incoming server port and number 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

Jenae
Where are you 
Jim


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, sorry old Jim (Jim was my fathers name he lived to 101) you say you used the " test account settings" and it works?


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow......101..... that is wonderful.........I hope I do as well.......yes the "test account settings" shows all green check marks.......but nothing is showing up........


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

hello old jim.

Jenae wow! 

anyway jim, 
check the following config: 

incoming mail server: pop.att.yahoo.com 
port number: 995

outgoing mail server:smtp.att.yahoo.com
port number: 465

and both SSLs checked.


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

Helo Jenae, 
Did as you said.....still no luck
Jim


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you have green all the way on "test account settings" then there is nothing wrong externally problem now lies with Outlook. Open outlook and click on Help select "detect and repair" run this check your emails and let us know.


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

Done......still no emails coming in


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

What is maddening is that I am using the same settings that I am using on the other computer......the other one works.....this one doesn't .......unfortunately there is no working printer connect to the other one and all my files and information are on this one.......you are my last hope

I spent hours talking to godaddy tec support……….they could get it working on their end but not my end…………..I called att a number of times….they said everything was ok at their end….but it wasn’t until the 3rd call that they told me I HAD TO USE THEIR OUTGOING SERVER…..so I set that up……..well outgoing worked for about 5 minutes until I changed the ungodly password they gave me………..they never mentioned that when I change the password I now had to change settings in my modem……..well 2 more calls, disconnecting the router, resetting the modem, changing something in the router, reconnecting the router, and I again can send……….but still not receive……….

This has consumed over 12 hours over the course of 5 days………

Pardon my venting


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

jim, if you wouldn't mind posting the information mentioned?



> anyway jim,
> check the following config:
> 
> incoming mail server: pop.att.yahoo.com
> ...


and also telling us what username you are using on the incoming mail settings? is it outlook express by the way or ms outlook?


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

Silver,

I tried toose settings but still no joy....went back to other settings

This is outlook 2003

Incoming mail settings are pop.secureserver.net (godaddy settings)

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

what about the "username" for the incoming mail? should be the complete email address.


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

I have complete email address for user name


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

wow! crazy computer!
anyway, try disabling firewall and antivirus program. last resort would be reinstall outlook.


----------



## old jim (Oct 26, 2008)

will do......do you know if I reinstall outlook will I lose anything I currently have in outlook


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

shouldn't. there's a thread about that you can check posted by *mary51*.

just back up just to make sure.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you "test account settings" all green means OK I have never heard or seen your problem before and we cannot replicate it. Under "more settings" outgoing server this is what you should have?


----------



## moonbeam (Sep 7, 2005)

Have you got Service pack two (SP2) installed?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thats a good suggestion moonbeam Try the office SP updates for your computer.


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

i haven't personally experience it so that im not sure. but i read somewhere that it wont. but hey better save your outlook files first before reinstalling it.


----------

